# 4-21-2018 fishing tournament Plantersville, TX



## Duck2014 (Nov 10, 2014)

Fishing tournament this weekend. It’s open to fish anywhere you want just be there by check in call Jacob Mattern to sign up and for more information 
Having a live band, and plenty of food for everyone 

Buckels for the largest bass 
100% payback for the largest catfish and kids division 

Jacob Mattern 
936-622-3291
Taylor Wars 
361-290-3327


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

So I can fish my private stock pond? sweet


----------

